# 2014er Slide 130 9.0 SL auf 203er Bremsschreiben umrüsten



## aeronautic (25. März 2015)

Hi ich würde gerne mein 2014er Slide 130 9.0 SL auf 203er Bremsschreiben umrüsten, und zwar auf diese hier:  http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/shimano-xt-bremsscheibe-sm-rt86l-203mm-6-loch-66405

Jetzt musste ich feststellen, dass es eine ganze Horde von möglichen Adaptern dazu gibt. Welcher ist denn der passende? http://www.bike-discount.de/de/shop/scheibenbremsen-adapter-284/marke-shimano

Postmount, IS2000 usw. ?!?!

Danke euch schonmal!


----------



## help (25. März 2015)

Hat das SL nicht eine Formula-Bremse?

Die Revelation hat jedenfalls eine Postmount-Aufnahme.
Bei einer Shimano-Bremse, brauchst den da: http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/shimano-adapter-vr-auf-203mm-sm-ma-f203p-p-26819/wg_id-284
Formula-Bremse diesen da: http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/formula-scheibenbremsadapter-6-pm-203mm-54447/wg_id-284


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aeronautic (25. März 2015)

Ja, jetzt hab ich´s auch verstanden. Ich brauch den Formula Adapter...
Danke für die Hilfe!


----------



## lepo (26. März 2015)

ich bin die xt ice tech gefahren und die normale xt auch in 203er grösse.Ich würde an deiner stelle die normale xt holen,ist billiger und nicht schlechter als ice tech.


----------



## aeronautic (26. März 2015)

@ Lepo: Danke für den Hinweis.
Ich bin jetzt allerdings am Überlegen die ganze Formula Bremse rauszuschmeissen. Das Ding nervt jedes mal beim Belagwechsel weil die Kolben nicht sauber zurückfahren und die Scheibe dann nicht mehr zwischen die Beläge passt. Da gabs auch schonmal einen Thread hier im Forum zu.
Dann würde es sich natürlich anbieten eine komplette XT Bremse und 203er Scheiben zu montieren, denke ich.

Hier ist noch der Artikel dazu:
http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2012/08...rserie-probleme-schleifende-scheiben-geloest/


----------



## Linussoft (26. März 2015)

ich habe an gleichem Rad (130 9.0SL) auf 203 umgerüstet. nur Scheibe (ICE XT, 203) und Beläge gewechselt (organisch). Bremsverhalten ist deutlich besser (Dosierbarkeit, Geräuschentwicklung) als vorher. der oben erwähnte Adapter http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/formula-scheibenbremsadapter-6-pm-203mm-54447/wg_id-284 ist der richtige. Vegiss nicht, schreuben zusätzlich zu besorgen, die beiliegenden sind nur für Adapter an Rahmen. die alten passen dann an den Sattel, sind aber deutlich zu lang, das sieht scheisse aus.

Linus


----------



## lepo (26. März 2015)

Wenn die von der formula auf xt wechselst,wirst du nicht entäuscht sein. Die xt bremse arbeitet sauber und packt richtig zu


----------



## lordbritannia (26. März 2015)

Linussoft schrieb:


> ich habe an gleichem Rad (130 9.0SL) auf 203 umgerüstet. nur Scheibe (ICE XT, 203) und Beläge gewechselt (organisch). Bremsverhalten ist deutlich besser (Dosierbarkeit, Geräuschentwicklung) als vorher. der oben erwähnte Adapter http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/formula-scheibenbremsadapter-6-pm-203mm-54447/wg_id-284 ist der richtige. Vegiss nicht, schreuben zusätzlich zu besorgen, die beiliegenden sind nur für Adapter an Rahmen. die alten passen dann an den Sattel, sind aber deutlich zu lang, das sieht scheisse aus.
> 
> Linus


Für was braucht man denn neue Schrauben?


----------



## aeronautic (26. März 2015)

Hi lordbritannia, wir hatten ja in einem älteren Thread zum 9.0 SL schonmal das Vergnügen. Hast Du noch die Formula drauf oder gewechselt? Wenn ja zu was und wie isses so?


----------



## lordbritannia (26. März 2015)

aeronautic schrieb:


> Hi lordbritannia, wir hatten ja in einem älteren Thread zum 9.0 SL schonmal das Vergnügen. Hast Du noch die Formula drauf oder gewechselt? Wenn ja zu was und wie isses so?


Hi Aeronautic!!
ja, ich habe noch die t1 drauf aber das Quietschen einigermaßen im Griff. Die Bremsklötze sind angefeilt und Silentspray drauf. Das Rad quietscht nur wenn man es im Stand leicht hin und her rollt, aber das höre ich schon nicht mehr. Oder natürlich bei Nässe, aber dann quietschen wahrscheinlich alle Bremsen. Ich versuche gerade Stoppies zu üben, was mir aber mal gar nicht gelingt. Die Dosierbarkeit ist sehr schwammig und ungenau. Hast du die gleiche Erfahrung? Vielleicht kann ich das mit einem Upgrade auf Shimano ICE XT Scheiben beheben. Ich habe schon neue organische Bremsklötze von Kool Stop gekauft und würde beim Tausch dann gerne direkt auf 203mm ICE XT umbauen. Allerdings mehr aus Bastelllaune als aus wirklicher Not. 

Willst du die Bremse nur austauschen weil du Probleme beim Wechsel der Klötze hast? So oft macht man das ja auch nicht....Kann man nicht die Bremsbacken mit einem Schraubenzieher auseinanderdrücken? Ich habe damit eigentlich keine Probleme.... Die XT Bremse hatte ich mal am Hardtail und ich war ausnahmslos begeistert, allerdings verzögert die Formula mal um Welten besser. An einer sehr steilen Stelle auf Asphalt vor einer Kurve (auf meiner Hausstrecke) konnte ich deutlich länger "auf dem Gas" stehen.... Dafür nervt die Diva aller Bremsen halt


----------



## Linussoft (26. März 2015)

lordbritannia schrieb:


> Für was braucht man denn neue Schrauben?



original ist die Bremse mit einem Adapter von 6" auf 180 mm ausgerüstet. Die Serienschrauben gehen durch Bremssattel und Adapter in die Gabel. Der 203 Adapter ist aber mit Schrauben direkt an der Gabel fest und der Bremssattel wird also mit zusätzlichen Schrauben am Adapter verschraubt. Nun sind die Beiliegenden Schrauben für das Verschrauben an der Gabel und man kann die langen Schrauben nehmen um den Bremssattel am Adapter zu befestigen. Geht, sieht aber scheiße aus, da die dafür eigentlich zu lang sind.

Linus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aeronautic (27. März 2015)

Ähhh, nochmal ne Frage: Der erwähnte Adapter wird als Vorderrad Adapter beschrieben - was mach´ ich hinten? Ist das der gleiche weil sowieso Postmount?


----------



## Linussoft (27. März 2015)

willst du hinten auch auf 203?
Dann hier https://www.bike-components.de/de/Formula/Scheibenbremsadapter-fuer-alle-Modelle-p23922/

die Nummer _HR 7" Postmount 203 mm: FD40154-10
_
aber 203 hinten ist schon heftig, die hab selbst ich als >0,1t nicht

Linus


----------



## aeronautic (27. März 2015)

Hm, naja, ich dachte wenn ich schon dabei bin. Außerdem möchte ich die Formula Scheiben beide loswerden. Vorne 6" und hinten 7" ist richtig?
Hat die 203er hinten größere Nachteile?


----------



## Linussoft (27. März 2015)

keine Ahnung, Nachteile denke ich nicht. 
Wie gesagt, vorne habe ich die 203 ICE XT mit organischen Belägen. Bremst Bombe, auch jetzt mit den neuen Maxxis High Roller 3C, die ich seit ein paar Tagen drauf habe. Grip ohne Ende und sauber zu dosierende Bremsleistung. hinten habe ich mit der 180er noch nie das Gefühl gehabt, dass die zu klein ist. Ich hatte schon mal den Gedanken, auch ne ICE für 180 zu holen, aber bisher einfach noch nicht dazu gekommen. Hinten läuft im übrigen jetzt ein Minion DHR, die Reifen machen aus dem Rad einen richtigen Trailräuber...
Aber wenn du hinten auf 203 gehst, lass mich an deinen Erfahrungen teilhaben.

Linus


----------



## aeronautic (27. März 2015)

Alles klar, ich danke Dir für die Auskünfte!


----------



## Linussoft (27. März 2015)

Kein Thema, ich weiss ja, was du für ein geiles Rad hast... ;-)

halt mich auf dem laufenden, was die 203 hinten angeht.

Linus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hellman (27. März 2015)

Vorne 203er : Habe die normale XT drauf mit Kool Stop (sinter)drauf,Bremspower deutlich besser als vorher...kein Quietschen oder schleifen mehr....
203er hinten: Warum??Denn blockieren funktioniert auch mit der 180er..... ..also 203er ist echt übertrieben...oder du bist echt so ein Kaliber .....habe hinten nur auf Kool Stop (sinter) umgestellt...das reichte vollkommen...damit war hinten auch ruhe..

Zugestellt mit dem Pony-Express.


----------



## lordbritannia (30. März 2015)

Hellman schrieb:


> Vorne 203er : Habe die normale XT drauf mit Kool Stop (sinter)drauf,Bremspower deutlich besser als vorher...kein Quietschen oder schleifen mehr....
> 203er hinten: Warum??Denn blockieren funktioniert auch mit der 180er..... ..also 203er ist echt übertrieben...oder du bist echt so ein Kaliber .....habe hinten nur auf Kool Stop (sinter) umgestellt...das reichte vollkommen...damit war hinten auch ruhe..
> 
> Zugestellt mit dem Pony-Express.


das sehe ich genauso wie Hellman, hinten würde ich nicht auf 203 gehen, schwerer und blockieren du es eh schnell. Es sei denn du hast Probleme bei der Standfestigkeit hinten, da macht es Sinn. Sinter? Interessant, ich werde auf Organische umstellen, habe aber keine Ahnung was besser sein wird.


----------



## aeronautic (30. März 2015)

Also da ich ja sowieso beide Bremsscheiben tauschen will habe ich jetzt mal 203er vorne und hinten bestellt. Hinten ohne besondere Absichten, einfach nur weil die singenden Formulas verschwinden sollen. Ich hab´ von Weihnachten bis heute 15 Kilo abgenommen, da können die Scheiben ruhig ein paar Gramm  schwerer werden 
Ich war auch die ganze Zeit auf organischen Belägen unterwegs, habe jetzt aber mal Sinter-Beläge dazubestellt. Mal sehen wie das wird...
Ich halte euch gerne auf dem Laufenden, allerdings bin ich erst nächstes Wochenende wieder in der Nähe eines Bikes, muss dann alles noch montieren und natürlich mal fahren.


----------



## lordbritannia (30. März 2015)

aeronautic schrieb:


> Also da ich ja sowieso beide Bremsscheiben tauschen will habe ich jetzt mal 203er vorne und hinten bestellt. Hinten ohne besondere Absichten, einfach nur weil die singenden Formulas verschwinden sollen. Ich hab´ von Weihnachten bis heute 15 Kilo abgenommen, da können die Scheiben ruhig ein paar Gramm  schwerer werden
> Ich war auch die ganze Zeit auf organischen Belägen unterwegs, habe jetzt aber mal Sinter-Beläge dazubestellt. Mal sehen wie das wird...
> Ich halte euch gerne auf dem Laufenden, allerdings bin ich erst nächstes Wochenende wieder in der Nähe eines Bikes, muss dann alles noch montieren und natürlich mal fahren.


sehr gut! Die Bremsleistung wird ja besser, also GO! Wie waren denn die organischen? 15kg! Respekt!!!


----------



## Hellman (31. März 2015)

Habe die Sinter genommen...da der Verschleiß nicht so hoch ist ....wie bei Organischen...und die Bremskraft mich auf anhieb überzeugt hat.......XT 203er,The One und Sinter für mich Top.

Zugestellt mit dem Pony-Express.


----------



## Chainrider (2. April 2015)

Der Slide Rahmen hat allerdings nur ne Freigabe bis 180mm, ne....


----------



## lordbritannia (2. April 2015)

Chainrider schrieb:


> Der Slide Rahmen hat allerdings nur ne Freigabe bis 180mm, ne....


und? Jetzt bricht die Gabel bei 203 ab? Sorry, aber das hat keine Auswirkung auf das Rädchen.....und die Freigabe interessiert mich die Bohne....


----------



## Chainrider (2. April 2015)

nee das kriegt der Rahmen schon hin  nur wenn er mal kaputt gehen sollte etc...


----------



## lordbritannia (2. April 2015)

Chainrider schrieb:


> nee das kriegt der Rahmen schon hin  nur wenn er mal kaputt gehen sollte etc...


das würde ich riskieren  was soll schon passieren...du bremst und der rahmen zerfällt?


----------



## Chainrider (2. April 2015)

Ich wollte es ja nur sagen - Risse oder sonst geht ja auch.
Sähe dann so aus: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/739185


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lordbritannia (2. April 2015)

Chainrider schrieb:


> Ich wollte es ja nur sagen - Risse oder sonst geht ja auch.
> Sähe dann so aus: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/739185


sorry Chainrider, aber das ist ein klassisches Beispiel der "German Angst"....ich denke wir belassen es dabei. Ich baue irgendwann um und du eben nicht. Punkt. Frohe Ostern!!


----------



## Chainrider (2. April 2015)




----------

